# PORTUGAL - fall in love with it!



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

yep...great place on earth!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Portugal- the beautiful !


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Belas fotos! kay:

Portugal is just wonderful. Mais lindo. :bow:

:cheers:


----------



## skylinearth (Oct 5, 2005)

Great pics. Portugal is one of my favourite countries.


----------



## vishalt (Jan 27, 2006)

looks very nice


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

wow! I would love to visit portugal


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

^^ I wan't to go too it's gorgeous, thanks Paulo2004 for sharing the photographs


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Paulo2004 said:


>


*Porto* - IMO one of the most beautiful cities in Europe!


----------



## curva (Jul 6, 2006)

amazing


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Slodi said:


> *Porto* - IMO one of the most beautiful cities in Europe!


IMO too. kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you for such lovely pics. kay:




Paulo2004 said:


>


Which city is this?

:cheers:


----------



## capitan harlock (Apr 25, 2004)

amazing Portugal!!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Vrachar said:


> Thank you for such lovely pics. kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the city of Nazaré Vrachar kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

it's nice.


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Arpels said:


> is the city of Nazaré Vrachar kay:


Thank you Arpels for the info. kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

great photos paulo!! :applause:


----------



## DramaQueen (May 5, 2005)

Wow!!


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks soo exotic! it's wonderful.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Arpels said:


> Paulo its Marão not Marrão


True. :lol:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

tytler said:


> Looks soo exotic! it's wonderful.


Now I get it why you find it exotic, you're Indian. India is so exotic to us. :lol:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

its so clean and well organized, I love it!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I declare the independence of Berlengas from Portugal, and it will be, from now on, my kingdom. :guns1: :gunz: :horse: :horse:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*By Daniel_Portugal*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

P


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

This is Portimão?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

it is :yes: over the praia da Rocha....


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pelha said:


> This is Portimão?


yeap. I guess it's Portimão's beach area.


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow... I went there about 3 times and had no idea how great it looked from the outside. Any pics of Hotel Marina Atlantico? I stayed there before it even opened to the public and never got to see it finished.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that pic you post is the Atlantic shopping center in Ponta Delgada Azores :yes: that hotel you said is in Algarve? :?


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)

Arpels said:


> that pic you post is the Atlantic shopping center in Ponta Delgada Azores :yes: that hotel you said is in Algarve? :?


Yea I know the mall, I was there. The hotel is in Ponta Delgada


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I see, lets see if I find aome pic of the hotel kay:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

SINTRA





































Sesimbra Castle










Palmela Castle 









Lisbon, Rua do Crucifixo 










Conimbriga


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Tuscani01 said:


> Wow... I went there about 3 times and had no idea how great it looked from the outside. Any pics of Hotel Marina Atlantico? I stayed there before it even opened to the public and never got to see it finished.


Hotel Marina Atlantico Ponta Delgada:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Cool hotel.


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

its a nice hotel


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## juniorzzi (Dec 25, 2006)

Wonderful Portugal!!!!
I love that country!!
=D


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

Portugal eh uma belezinha!!! Lindo pais. Quero conhecer Portugal. Eu acho que o governo Portugues deveria incentivar mais e mais o turismo em Portugal.


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

I love portugal !
so beautifull


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Source: flickr*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Tourists visiting Portugal to set yet another record in 2009.


----------



## João Paulo (May 19, 2005)

I loved the pictures.


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

I love Portugal


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, gorgeous! What a breath-takingly beautiful place!!


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

purty


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG!!!!!
i fell in love withhh
My granfather is from portugal, i hope som day i could go there


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

XxRyoChanxX said:


> lovely country with alot of hot guys


Yes I am:banana: :lol:
But ya, portuguese people in general is really beautiful:cheers:


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lisbon*


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, beautiful nature and buildings!!!

I hope I can visit Portugal someday...

I have only been to Macau, and ate Portuguese food there. It was very delicious and I liked it!


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^^Thanks

*A typical rural landscape*


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Povoa de Varzim - Portugal's Green Coast

the landscape









the beach









and the city


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

Gustavo__Almeida__ said:


> ^^Thanks
> 
> *A typical rural landscape*


Typical in Alentejo. Portugal has many different "typical" landscapes.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pictures guys


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Funchal, Madeira, by night. Here's the tower of the Sé Catedral









view of the city by sunset









during the day


















and a bit of the countryside of the island, which you can experience with the Levadas, the routes by the levees that take water to the fields


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tagus by cissowski, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xigler/7312027182/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xigler/7299784756/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xigler/7292294068/in/photostream/


National Palace by LisaHong, on Flickr


Sintra by LisaHong, on Flickr


Pena National Palace by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cantinho Do Bem Estar by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cantinho Do Bem Estar by LisaHong, on Flickr


----------



## clockwork fighter (Jan 31, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## clockwork fighter (Jan 31, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## clockwork fighter (Jan 31, 2009)

Artist : Daniel Barreiros 
City : Mangualde/Viseu



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alfama by LisaHong, on Flickr


Subway by LisaHong, on Flickr


Sculpture by LisaHong, on Flickr


Oceanarium by LisaHong, on Flickr


National Museum of Ancient Art by LisaHong, on Flickr


Port by LisaHong, on Flickr


Coimbra by LisaHong, on Flickr


Coimbra by LisaHong, on Flickr


Coimbra University by LisaHong, on Flickr


Coimbra by LisaHong, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, beautiful images from Portugal...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yummy Portuguese cuisines


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


Cervejaria Ramiro by LisaHong, on Flickr


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't like that type of food, but ok :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love portugese foods. 



Port by LisaHong, on Flickr


National Museum of Ancient Art by LisaHong, on Flickr


National Museum of Ancient Art by LisaHong, on Flickr


Portugal_-96 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-95 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-86 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-81 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-59 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-58 by waynorth, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portugal_-29 by waynorth, on Flickr


Portugal_-16 by waynorth, on Flickr


sintra-178 by waynorth, on Flickr


sintra-176 by waynorth, on Flickr


sintra-174 by waynorth, on Flickr


sintra-165 by waynorth, on Flickr


sintra-163 by waynorth, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

NICE.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!



CP 3574 - Vila Franca de Xira by Fábio Gabriel, on Flickr


Panorama anyone? by PMTN, on Flickr


539380_522464914437330_945302489_n by Divarela82, on Flickr
Madeira


Guimaraes, Portugal by dsltortorella, on Flickr


Portugal Lisboa by MagaliCodevila, on Flickr


Bom Jesus do Monte, Braga, Portugal by dsltortorella, on Flickr


Braga, Portugal by dsltortorella, on Flickr


Braga, Portugal by dsltortorella, on Flickr


Braga, Portugal by dsltortorella, on Flickr


Portugal - Fatima - square and church-0819 by Quistnix!, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Portugal...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cabo Da Roca - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Mértola - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Quinta da Regaleira - Sintra - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Palacio da Pena - Sintra - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Igreja de Santo Antão - Praca do Giraldo - Evora - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Templo Romano - Evora - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


Evora - Portugal by ElectroNation1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portugal by Aitor_sum, on Flickr


Portugal by Aitor_sum, on Flickr


Portugal by Aitor_sum, on Flickr


Portugal by Aitor_sum, on Flickr


Mondim de basto #7 by miguel m2010, on Flickr


Mondim de basto #2 by miguel m2010, on Flickr


Mondim de basto #1 by miguel m2010, on Flickr


Untitled by Christophe Horoyan, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8146229545/


western algarve by SUZIESURF1, on Flickr


Bridges of Porto by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Foot Dangle Off the Dom Luis Bridge by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Old Town Porto by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Looking Towards Igreja Da Graca by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


St. George Stairs by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Clare Commanding a Keep by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Lisbon, Portugal by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Portuguese Retirees Playing Games in the Shade by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lisbon Elevator by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


The Praca Do Comercio and Tagus River by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Fountain in Lisbon - on Praca Dom Pedro IV by fightgravity4evr, on Flickr


Panoramic by rolvr, on Flickr


Albufeira da Barragem de Fagilde - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

so beautiful Portugal is....thanks Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for the great photos and work! Greetings from... Portugal! :rock:


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome technical and natural beauty...there are so many beautiful places to visit..


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Yellow Fever for your fantastic canadian contribution to this thread :applause:


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

The picture collection is really huge..they are seriously many travel destinations and Portugal is one of the must visits...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Arredores de Porto Covo - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


Sesimbra - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sesimbra - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


Sesimbra - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Praia da Lagoa de Albufeira - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


Cabo Espichel - Portugal by Portuguese_eyes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A day at the Palace III by pavasman, on Flickr
Cristal Palace (a.k.a. Rosa Mota Pavillion), Oporto, Portugal



Porto de vista I by pavasman, on Flickr
Oporto, Portugal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Porto de vista II by pavasman, on Flickr



The simplicity by pavasman, on Flickr
Espinho beach by sunset, Espinho, Portugal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The color of silence by pavasman, on Flickr
Espinho beach by sunset, Espinho, Portugal



A fire in the sky by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Barragem de Crestuma I (versão cor) by pavasman, on Flickr


Opus XIV by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Opus IX by pavasman, on Flickr


Cores de Inverno III by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Beautiful country!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Opus V by pavasman, on Flickr
bida bridge night scene, Oporto, Portugal


Opus IV by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Farol da barra da Foz I (versão côr) by pavasman, on Flickr
Douro estuary lighthouse, Oporto, Portugal



Burning waters by pavasman, on Flickr
Cordoaria garden, Oporto, Portugal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jardim da Cordoaria II by pavasman, on Flickr
Cordoaria garden, Oporto, Portugal


A torre e o tempo que passa by pavasman, on Flickr
Clerigos tower, Oporto , Portugal


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Portugal, thanks for the fabulous photos YF. :cheers:


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Great pics!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rua Portugal by Scotthuehnerkrisp, on Flickr


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------

